# Inquisitor Retinue conversion ideas



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I am thinking I would like to have an inquisitorial retinue in my list (which makes sense if I want to use assassins in the like, might as well make it good) and I want to go shooty, possibly with plasma weapons. 

The servitors in my opinion don't really go well with the elite look of the SoB and I would like something that really adds to the whole feeling of top of the line, inquisitorial bad assery with the best equipment that can be requisitioned from the Imperium's stash. 

Some of the I-Kore and Infinity figures look pretty interesting, and Wyrd miniatures also have some promising models as well as the Mordhiem nuns. Any ideas?


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

there is a female necromunda gang that has a fig holding a plasma cannon. you might want to give them a try. hope that helps.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I don;t like heavy weapon servitors either. I always wanted to build an inquisitor and retinue but never got around to it.

But some of the models I looked into were the Heavy Bolter scout, maybe a sister of battle heavy weapon with the armor toned down a (bit file down and GS padding over some of the armor plates to bring it down to 4+ save), necromunda gangers would work well too if you can find them on their own. These days GW sells whole gangs only.


----------



## steck (Feb 12, 2009)

the best way to build a retinue is to have a movie for inspiration, then the converting gets a lot easier. so just think of a good movie with lots of big guns for servitors


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

chaplin_magnus said:


> there is a female necromunda gang that has a fig holding a plasma cannon. you might want to give them a try. hope that helps.


You mean these units? They are a little over the top but might be interesting to work with after all... 










Btw, my friend just made me cry on the phone today about using a Homie for an inquisitor. _Also, does anyone know what scale Anima Tactis Minis are? _

These are very cool too, from Warmachine.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Warmachine models, while stylistically very cool, have never given me that "YES" feeling next to 40k minis. IMHO, the two styles are two different to work well together.

I would probably grab the heavy weapons I wanted separately (as bitz), and go with bulked up cadians. Honestly, I think cadians are some of the best looking base troopers out there. They could make one nasty looking retinue with converted carapace armor.

Plus a cadian with a space marine's plasma cannon would look awesome. I'm holding one of my plas cannons up to a guardsmen right now and the scale is about right. I mean hell, if I decide to throw an inquisitor together now I think that *I* might do this.


----------

